# 2016 CNC Workshop



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

2016 CNC Workshop

I did not attend last year, but did go to Illinois one year for it. Actually I showed up late for the swap meet last year, but none of the builds or classes. The vendors list isn't filled in, but last year the ShopBot company people, Tormach, CNC4PC and I believe someone from Vectic was there.

This year they have several "build" groups including a CNC lathe and a 3D printer. 

Classes are G-code with Autodesk's Fusion 360, Vectric Cut2D, Cut3D & VCarve, Using CamBam to develop G-code, Setup and operation of Mach4 to run a mill and lathe, Setup and operation of LinuxCNC to run a mill and lathe, Using Tormach machines from art to part.

And Saturday is a swap meet.

Steve.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

When and where is this?


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

beltramidave said:


> When and where is this?


Sorry about that, Allen Park Michigan.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

When is it. Is this the same as the vetric conference or is it different. I think the vetric is the weekend before memorial day weekend.
Mark


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Go to the link for the most updated info;

2016 CNC Workshop

While a lot of Vectric info is there, it has a lot of other aspects.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mark,

This isn't the Vectric Conference. That will be held in the fall sometime. 

But this could be interesting and it's in my backyard -- less than 50 miles from the house.

Anybody got an idea on the cost yet?

And we might even get to meet Steve!!

HJ


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

The early bird registration is $125 for the week, classes only on 3 days plus the swap meet. It goes up to $150 at some point.

I was the second person to sign up.

Steve.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

May see you there Steve.

Cost is reasonable.

Worth it if you pick up only useful thing to use.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John are you going to the cnc workshop. Thinking about going
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

The aspire camp is may 19-21


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

In DETROIT? Can I bring a GUN?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The Hobbyist said:


> In DETROIT? Can I bring a GUN?



Joe, that's just south of Detroit. But to answer your question, I'm 40 miles north of Detroit and carry all the time.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

edison auto said:


> John are you going to the cnc workshop. Thinking about going
> Mark



Mark, thinking about it. I want to see a schedule of classes and times first. Won't do the Sat swap meet part. That would cost me $$ for sure. Waiting for dates and place for the fall Vectric Conference. But if you come up for it we'll hook up someway - and get to meet Steve too, and maybe even Mike will show up.

Call me when you get a chance and we'll hash it out.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John the aspire camp in south Carolina in may is that different than the vetric conference in the fall you are talking about?
mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The way I understand it, the SC camp is put on by a private individual - a very knowledgeable individual. And the Vectric Conference Scott and I went to last Oct is totally Vectric sponsored.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

OK SC is too close to leaving for new York memorial day but I am thinking about Detroit and then I will the vetric with you guys.
Mark


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll get with Steve or somebody and get more details about Detroit.

HJ


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Sounds like a plan. Started checking on flights and hotels already.
Mark


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Joe, that's just south of Detroit. But to answer your question, I'm 40 miles north of Detroit and carry all the time.
> 
> HJ


I'll check to see if my CDW is recognized up there! 

It sounds like something I'd enjoy!


.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Joe, what state are you in? I can tell you real quick.

HJ


----------

